# Snoring!



## nicnakx (May 3, 2017)

Hi 😊 first time posting here so here goes..
My partner snores.. to the point I can't sleep all night! We have 2 children that get up during the night too so I have to listen to him snore and sort out my children. I'm literally so worn out I could cry! It's put a huge gap between us, I'm completely stressed out & feel like I'm not being a good mum because my energy just isn't there. I grit my teeth at night because I'm so angry that he's snoring constantly, it makes me hate him! I don't look at him with love anymore it's anger and hate. I'm not sure how much more I can take. 
People think it's funny when I say he snores but it's really not. I've thought about divorce and everything! We've not slept in the same bed for well over a year, not that it makes a difference because no matter where he sleeps I can still hear him. I dread night time so much, I sit getting angry and worked up because I know what's coming 😔
What can I do? I've even thought of leaving him 😒

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## cc48kel (Apr 5, 2017)

My husband says I snore so that's why he could never sleep in our bed.. But 2 years ago the dentist told me I grind my teeth at night and to buy a nightguard. I have been away a few times with family/friends and yes every now and then one of the kids will be in my bed. No one has complained about me snoring!!! I believe it's the nightguard that helps with snoring because a news program did a segment on snoring and that helped another couple as well. My husband now complains about the bed being uncomfortable......


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Insist that he go for a sleep apnea test, asap. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

anchorwatch said:


> Insist that he go for a sleep apnea test, asap.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


This he could die. It's serious.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

I developed a nasty case of sleep apnea. I was prescribed a CPAP machine which was even worse (loud, uncomfortable, caused dry mouth).

My wife and I gave up and often slept apart. Then I went to a dentist that builds helped me acquire a very specialized mouthguard that immediately solved the problem. Not only were my wife and i able to get back to spooning to sleep every night:awink:, I got most of my youthful energy back. 

Is your hubby overweight? For many, the severity of sleep apnea is directly related to neck measurement, which is greatly affected by fat. Many people find that simply losing excess body fat greatly reduces symptoms. The jolts to partial waking cause releases of adrenaline. Because the sufferer isn't burning off that adrenaline, it goes straight to fat, which makes the apnea worse. Aslo, the lack of sleep causes severe fatigue, making it impossible to exercise, thus increasing fat, which in turn makes the apnea worse! It's a very bad vicious cycle which must be broken. 

Anchorwatch is right--make sure he gets a test. Even if it won't kill him, apnea saps energy, drives up blood pressure, and sleep deprivation causes sever crankiness and/or depression. Because apnea causes a slight wakeup rather than a full return to consciousness, the sufferer has no idea he's not actually getting a good nights sleep, since never fully wakes up, but at the same time never enters REM sleep, so he gets no rest. I literally went a full decade without a good night's sleep and Im sure that has shortened my life span a bit. 

Since getting the apnea under control, I have regained my lust for life, my youthful physique, and my wife and I are sleeping happily ever after :sleeping:


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

nicnakx said:


> Hi 😊 first time posting here so here goes..
> My partner snores.. to the point I can't sleep all night! We have 2 children that get up during the night too so I have to listen to him snore and sort out my children. I'm literally so worn out I could cry! It's put a huge gap between us, I'm completely stressed out & feel like I'm not being a good mum because my energy just isn't there. I grit my teeth at night because I'm so angry that he's snoring constantly, it makes me hate him! I don't look at him with love anymore it's anger and hate. I'm not sure how much more I can take.
> People think it's funny when I say he snores but it's really not. I've thought about divorce and everything! We've not slept in the same bed for well over a year, not that it makes a difference because no matter where he sleeps I can still hear him. I dread night time so much, I sit getting angry and worked up because I know what's coming 😔
> What can I do? I've even thought of leaving him 😒
> ...




Mrs.CuddleBug snores loud and is a heavy breather were as I am not.:grin2:

This drives me crazy, so I have a bedroom fan on for white noise and I don't allow her to sleep on her back. Not happening.

Result is we sleep pretty good.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

anchorwatch said:


> Insist that he go for a sleep apnea test, asap.



Do this. He probably has sleep apnea. If left untreated he could develop physical problems, serious depression, etc.

What's probably happening is that his air ways are blocking when he falls asleep. So he's not getting any oxygen and so the snoring is the way his body wakes him up enough to start breathing again.

Is he tired all the time? He's probably not getting much REM sleep either.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

My brother was always a seriously loud snorer, and it turns out he has severe sleep apnea. His sleep studies showed that he would stop breathing dozens, sometimes over a hundred, times per night. He was getting virtually no real rest, which was seriously impacting his physical health as well as his mood. He now has a c-pap machine that he uses religiously. His wife is still bothered by the sound, so they keep a fan going in their room for white noise, and she also wears earplugs to bed.


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

My H is an awful snorer, and he wears a nightguard at night, and I wear earplugs. This is the only way that I can sleep, and even sometimes, I have to go to another part of the house to sleep because he gets so loud. Sleep is important, and it's not good that you're not getting enough. One other thing to consider is going to bed before your H, that way, you will be asleep by the time he gets to bed. I don't think this would work if you shared a bed, but you said that he's in a different room already. Also, melatonin helps to calm the mind. I take natural sleep aids (because I prefer natural to heavier meds), and I find that it works okay. Celestial Seasonings makes a great tea too, called Sleepytime, and a small cup of that usually knocks me right out!


----------



## katies (May 19, 2015)

I made my husband get the sleep study test. He had a mild case of sleep apnea. They gave him the CPAP machine. It changed our sleeping life. The first two weeks he wore it I woke up every night, it was THAT quiet. 
He doesn't like it but it's better for both of us.


----------



## nicnakx (May 3, 2017)

He's had the test already but no results as of yet. I'd love to be able to wear earplugs but I can't because of my kids. I sleep downstairs on the sofa but we have open stairs in the living room so I can still hear him. It drives me insane, I could strangle him when he wakes up in the morning all happy and refreshed & I'm sat wondering how I'm going to get through the day! Short of sleeping in a tent out the back I can't get away from the noise 😭

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## John Micelli (Jun 2, 2017)

Same story here, I am an ex snorer, almost got divorced because of my snoring. I am sure you will find a solution to make him stop, do not divorce, you will regret. Snoring is just a problem and both of you must find a way to stop it. Try to use coconut or peppermint oil. When your husband starts to snore, put 1 drop of oil under hes nose and rub. He will start snore for about 3-4 hours. Also he can try some stop snoring exercises , it will take some time but will not snore so loud after. To make him stop snoring permanently he should use essential oils or an anti snoring mouthpiece device. Also check a doctor or make a sleep study test, probably is sleep apnea.


----------

